# workmanship, residential wiring



## codeworks (Aug 4, 2011)

I am aware of 110.12, and i'm sure there is someplace in the 2008 nec that states wiring shall be run straight and  at ninety degree angles to building, not " as the crow flies"  neat etc, i'm seeing romex that looks like spaghetti tossed up in the attic, i need a  code reference for backup so the  powers to be can be educated as well as myself and contractors. y'all are real helpful thank you in advance


----------



## Frank (Aug 4, 2011)

As long as it is properly secured and supported, there is nothing that says it has to be at right angles or straight lines.

You can come up from the panel and radiate across the attic like spokes on a wheel.

Just as there is nothing in the IBC or IRC that says buildings have to be square or have straight walls.


----------



## codeworks (Aug 4, 2011)

that is contrary to the appreneticeship training i recieved, what i was taught in technical school, what employers expected from a tradesman, and any inspection i had by inspectors in many jurisdictions i've worked in. being  in a new location i'm trying to discern the "comfort level" i need to develop with what i'm seeing.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 4, 2011)

Agree with Frank........


----------



## Frank (Aug 4, 2011)

codeworks said:
			
		

> that is contrary to the appreneticeship training i recieved, what i was taught in technical school, what employers expected from a tradesman, and any inspection i had by inspectors in many jurisdictions i've worked in. being  in a new location i'm trying to discern the "comfort level" i need to develop with what i'm seeing.


As my Electrical Plan Reviewer says--sloppy and crooked meets code, but I would give any helper or apprentice working for me he.. for doing it that way.

It is legal, not pretty.

To code is the worst it can be without being subject to being fined or thrown in jail.


----------



## TJacobs (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm with Frank...


----------



## raider1 (Aug 4, 2011)

codeworks said:
			
		

> I am aware of 110.12, and i'm sure there is someplace in the 2008 nec that states wiring shall be run straight and  at ninety degree angles to building, not " as the crow flies"  neat etc, i'm seeing romex that looks like spaghetti tossed up in the attic, i need a  code reference for backup so the  powers to be can be educated as well as myself and contractors. y'all are real helpful thank you in advance


110.12 is most likely unenforceable since there is no consensus of what "Neat and workmanlike manner" is.

There is nothing in the NEC that requires NM cable to be run at right angles to the building. In fact the shortest path may be the better installation due to the lower amount of voltage drop.

Chris


----------



## Daddy-0- (Aug 4, 2011)

Unless of course it is subject to damage....like in an attic adjacent to a walking surface. In that location the spaghetti would not be such a good idea.


----------



## karmann33 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nothing in the code prevents a contractor from running wires as the crow flies as long as it is secured per code requiements. The contractor I worked for constantly preached have some pride in your work and take a little longer to do a neat job, frame your wires in the panel in case you are the guy that has to come back and work on it at a later date.


----------



## ICE (Aug 13, 2011)

raider1 said:
			
		

> 110.12 is most likely unenforceable since there is no consensus of what "Neat and workmanlike manner" is.


There are cases where 110.12 can be applied.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Aug 14, 2011)

ICE, how did you get into my attic?

This looks like something that has taken a lot of time and a lot of handymen to get to this point.


----------

